# GenndyTartakovsky has a new show: PRIMAL



## RossTheRottie (May 17, 2019)

Samurai Jack is a masterpiece and Dexter's Lab was my favorite series out of that particular lineup of cartoons which is saying something. Clone Wars was also pretty excellent even if I have some problems with it. After watching this teaser I'm pretty excited for the new show. The animation looks phenomenal and it seems like it is going to be unapologetically for adult audiences.


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 17, 2019)

Huh, cool, he's an animator that I like to keep up with, and this new thing looks pretty interesting. Sure, it seems to lean on the more stereotypical caveman setting I usually avoid, but I trust a man like Tartakovsky to do it well. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for this.


----------

